# Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

					Auch die US-amerikanische Film- und Fernsehgesellschaft Warner Bros. Home Entertainment setzt im neuen Jahr auf Filme in 4K und will zum Marktstart von Ultra HD Blu-ray-Abspielgeräten in den USA mit vier Titeln vertreten sein. Bis Ende 2016 sollen über 35 Filme des Unternehmens als Ultra HD Blu-ray veröffentlicht werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Obwohl ich immer heiß auf solche Dinge war, interessiert mich UHD so gar nicht. Damals bei der Einführung der BD habe ich mir einen neuen AV Receiver, einen FHD TV und natürlich einen BD Player bzw. eine PS3 gekauft, um gerüstet zu sein.
Doch auf UHD werde ich erstmal nicht aufrüsten. Mir reicht bis auf weiteres Full-HD.


----------



## kingkoolkris (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Wird auch langsam Zeit. Eine richtige Daseinsberechtigung haben 4K-TVs ja noch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Interessant wäre zuerst mal was da als Preise aufgerufen werden aber das was da an Filmen kommt ist für mich noch kein Anreiz alles umzurüsten. Für mich müsste da auch das TV Programm gleiche Inhalte bieten damit es Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für mich müsste da auch das TV Programm gleiche Inhalte bieten damit es Sinn ergibt.


Naja. TV hängt immernoch bei 720 rum und zum Inhalt...
(von Serien und Filme allgemein) der wird auch mit 4k nicht besser  (genauso wie bei HD). Grafik (wie bei Spielen) ist eben nicht alles, außer man mag 08/15 Filme


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

und wer brauch sowas ? In meinem gesammten Bekanntenkreis gibt es nur einen der zwischen normal, HD und UHD einen Unterschied sieht. Die meisten (mir eingeschlossen) sehen diesen Unterschied nicht. Und ich hab einen angeblichen "2K to 4K" Fernseher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Wie wäre es mit der Größe und dem Sitzabstand dann würde man leichter den Unterschied merken.
Gut das Programm im TV ist nicht wirklich so berauschend da beißt leider keine Maus den Faden ab nur wenn  3/4 der Nutzung auf antikem Niveau sind kann man sich das Geld sparen


----------



## Ralle82 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und wer brauch sowas ? In meinem gesammten Bekanntenkreis gibt es nur einen der zwischen normal, HD und UHD einen Unterschied sieht. Die meisten (mir eingeschlossen) sehen diesen Unterschied nicht. Und ich hab einen angeblichen "2K to 4K" Fernseher



Mit Verlaub, aber wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen "normalem TV" (also SD in 576i) und UHD (in 2.160p) erkennst, läuft irgend etwas schief  Es ist doch eine logische (und aus meiner Sicht lang erwartete)Konsequenz, dass nun nach und nach auch Bildmaterial für die vielen UHD-TV´s geliefert wird. Es ist nur schade, dass das TV-Programm hier so bald wohl noch nicht davon profitieren wird (wohl aber doch bestimmt die Streaming-Dienste; eine potente Datenleitung vorausgesetzt?!).


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und wer brauch sowas ? In meinem gesammten Bekanntenkreis gibt es nur einen der zwischen normal, HD und UHD einen Unterschied sieht. Die meisten (mir eingeschlossen) sehen diesen Unterschied nicht. Und ich hab einen angeblichen "2K to 4K" Fernseher


Da fragt sich bloß, welches Material ihr angeschaut habt.  Wenn man nicht einmal HD Fernsehen schaut, wird es kritisch, auf mehr als die 4fache Auflösung upzuscalen.
Beim Zocken kannst du dir mit 4k die Kantenglättung beinahe sparen. Wenn man aber bei dieser einen "Weichwascher" verwendet, wundert es mich nicht, dass die Bildqualität für manchen nachlässt.
Ich freu mich darüber, dass endlich wieder in dieser Richtung nachgebessert wird. Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren mit einem 2,7K Bilschirm unterwegs und sehe nicht ein, für "unscharfe" Filme in 1080p zu bezahlen.
Das einzige, was mich misstrauisch macht ist, ist die notwendige Kapazität. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine einzelne Bluray problemlos 4k Filme speichern kann. Da ich aber eine schnelle Internetleitung habe, hoffe ich wohl auf Streaming.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2016)

*Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich misstrauisch macht ist, ist die notwendige Kapazität. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine einzelne Bluray problemlos 4k Filme speichern kann. Da ich aber eine schnelle Internetleitung habe, hoffe ich wohl auf Streaming.



Es ist ja auch keine normale Blu-ray, sondern eine Ultra-HD Blu-ray. Die fassen bis zu 100GB. Das plus den neuen HEVC Codec reicht vollkommen für UHD Filme (wobei unabhängig davon mehr Speicherplatz natürlich immer gut wäre).


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Also der Unterschied zwischen SD TV und HDTV ist schon gewaltig, das sieht sogar die Oma. Der unterschied zwischen HDTV und einer 1080p BluRay ist nochmal mindestens genauso groß, vor allem wegen der sehr viel höheren Bitrate der BluRay.

Danach muss ich aber sagen, ist der Unterschied zu UHD verschwindend gering, wenn man nicht extrem nah vor einem EXTREM großen TV sitzt.

Hab erst vor kurzem nen 65 Zoll UHD TV eingerichtet und ausgiebig ausprobiert, natürlich mit UHD Material. Das Bild ist natürlich atemberaubend, wenn man 2 Meter davor sitzt, aber wenns dann mal 3-4 Meter sind, sieht man selbst bei so einer größe kaum noch Unterschiede zu 1080p mit sehr hoher Bitrate.

Wirklich interessant wird UHD erst bei größen um die 80 Zoll oder eben ~65 Zoll bei sehr geringem Sitzabstand.
Und solche TVs sind aktuell noch fast unbezahlbar. 55 Zoll ist die aktuelle consumer Größe, die Mittelklasse UHD TVs mit der Größe gibts schon für ~800€. Für die nächste Stufe mit 60 oder 65 Zoll werden dann plötzlich 1200 oder 1800€ fällig, was für die meisten wohl zu viel ist.

Gut, UHD bekommt man mittlerweile hinterhergeworfen. Samsung z.B. hat mit der 2015er Serie komplett auf UHD umgestellt. Aber dafür neue oder teurere BluRays + Player zu kaufen ist in meinen Augen unnötig. 



Na ja, das ganze ist eben das Problem des geringer werdenden Grenzertrags. Anfangs sind die Sprünge bei der Auflösung noch deutlich sichtbar, aber wenns richtung 4K geht, steigt die Bildschärfe eben nur noch bei den kleinsten details, die man entweder nicht wahrnimmt oder nur auf geringe Entfernungen sieht. Mit 8K wirds nur noch schlimmer. Die Anforderungen vervielfachen sich, die Unterschiede werden aber immer kleiner.


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied zwischen SD TV und HDTV ist schon gewaltig, das sieht sogar die Oma. Der unterschied zwischen HDTV und einer 1080p BluRay ist nochmal mindestens genauso groß, vor allem wegen der sehr viel höheren Bitrate der BluRay.
> Danach muss ich aber sagen, ist der Unterschied zu UHD verschwindend gering, wenn man nicht extrem nah vor einem EXTREM großen TV sitzt.


Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Bei mir ist es der Fall, dass ich direkt vor dem Bildschirm (75cm) sitze, da ich meine PC-Bildschirm auch für das Filmeschauen verwende. Ich brauche keinen extra TV, da mich das "Deutsche Fernsehen" kalt lässt (habe es seit gefühlt 9 Jahren nicht mehr freiwillig geschaut) und ich mich weigere, zu niedrig auflösendes Material anzuschauen, wofür ich einen besseren Scaler bräuchte.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Ich hab mir das auch schon oft im Media Markt angeschaut, ich muss aber ehrlich sagen. Das ich finde, das sich das wirklich nicht lohnt. Weil mit 55 Zoll braucht man bei UHD nicht anzukommen, da muss mindestens schon ein 65 Zoll UHD TV her. Und ganz ehrlich dann besteht das Wohnzimmer nur noch aus TV , und es lohnt sich auch nur bedingt die immersion kommt vorallem durch das riesige Bild zu Stande und nicht durch die UHD Auflösung und wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast. Es ist Luxus hoch 10 und es braucht einfach kein Mensch.

P.S Der Dolby Atmos Standard dürften vielen Leuten auch den Kopf zerbrechen, weil nicht jeder hat soviel Platz für die ganzen Boxen.


----------



## iKimi22 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Schon lustig, da zocken manche von euch mit einem 4k Moni und sind begeistert.
Warum sollte ein doppelt so großer Fernseher nicht mit der Zeit auch bessere Auflösung spendiert bekommen?
Ja es stimmt, dass man bei mehr als >4m Sitzabstand dann weniger Unterschiede sieht, aber ich konnte das jetzt bei meinen Eltern testen.
IMO lohnt sich das und preislich auch kaum Unterschied.
4k Material wird auch stetig besorgt


----------



## rv112 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Kann man die UHD BD auf normalen BD Laufwerken lesen?


----------



## Ralle82 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Wir sprechen hier von einem Luxus-Artikel, natürlich braucht das kein Mensch... Vielmehr steht da die Freude an der Technik im Vordergrund. Wobei die Einwände von Laggy.NET durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben.


----------



## Ralle82 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



rv112 schrieb:


> Kann man die UHD BD auf normalen BD Laufwerken lesen?



Meines Wissens sollte das nicht gehen... Da kommt extra Hardware auf den Markt! Bzw. lesen vielleicht, aber das Material wird nicht wie gewünscht ausgegeben werden können...


----------



## rv112 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Na wenns gelesen werden kann vom Laufwerk, sollte es die bekannten Abspielsoftwaren auch ausgeben können, bzw. nach einem Update.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch keine normale Blu-ray, sondern eine Ultra-HD Blu-ray. Die fassen bis zu 100GB. Das plus den neuen HEVC Codec reicht vollkommen für UHD Filme (wobei unabhängig davon mehr Speicherplatz natürlich immer gut wäre).



Blurays mit 100GB kannst du schon lange kaufen meines Wissens nach kann eine Bluray bis zu 500GB haben unter Laborbedingungen und die kommen irgendwann auch mal.  (Rechts auf der Seite unter Kapazität)
----

UHD interessiert mich kein bisschen weil es mir zu teuer ist und ich habe momentan weder das Geld noch Lust drauf einen Fernseher und einen Player nur dafür zu kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



iKimi22 schrieb:


> IMO lohnt sich das und preislich auch kaum Unterschied.



Wenn man UHD in voller Qualität genießen will, also inklusive HDR und den entsprechenden Tonformaten von einer Ultra-HD BD, und dazu noch die zu erwartenden Disk Preise mit einrechnet, und ein TV Gerät, mit entsprechender Diagonale, damit man überhaupt, je nach Sitzabstand einen Unterschied sieht, dann kostet das Aufrüsten verdammt viel Kohle.


----------



## Ralle82 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



rv112 schrieb:


> Na wenns gelesen werden kann vom Laufwerk, sollte es die bekannten Abspielsoftwaren auch ausgeben können, bzw. nach einem Update.



Sie werden mit UHD-BD nicht zurechtkommen, ebenso wenig wie DVD-Laufwerke es mit BD´s taten...


----------



## yingtao (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und wer brauch sowas ? In meinem gesammten Bekanntenkreis gibt es nur einen der zwischen normal, HD und UHD einen Unterschied sieht. Die meisten (mir eingeschlossen) sehen diesen Unterschied nicht. Und ich hab einen angeblichen "2K to 4K" Fernseher



2k to 4k kannst du vergessen. Durch das Upscaling bekommst du nicht das selbe wie bei richtigem 4k Material. Selbst das was man auf Youtube oder Netflix in UHD angucken kann kommt nicht an das native 4k Material ran was man auf den UHD Blurays haben wird. Bei gestreamten Material sieht man den Unterschied zwischen FullHD und 4k, zwischen FullHD Bluray und 4k streaming sieht man aber kaum einen Unterschied. Bei richtigem 4k Material (so Naturaufnahmen zum runterladen) sieht man dann aber wieder einen Unterschied zwischen FullHD und 4k. Das größte Problem ist aktuell das es kaum richtiges 4k Material gibt wodurch man kaum die Möglichkeit hat richtig zu vergleichen. Die wenigsten werden sich online auf einer Website Naturaufnahmen für 60€ kaufen und dann 160GB an Film runterladen um die auf eine externe HDD zu ziehen um dann den Sternenhimmel in 4k Zeitraffer sehen zu können. Alles andere (außer wenn man sich diesen Medienserver von Sony kauft) ist zwar in 4k Auflösung, von der Qualität her aber nur wie FullHD.

Mal gucken was die neuen UHD Bluray Player dann kosten. Da die UHD Blurays 2 bzw. 3 Schichten benutzen sind aktuelle Player nicht mit den UHD Scheiben kompatibel.


----------



## Lichterflug (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



yingtao schrieb:


> Mal gucken was die neuen UHD Bluray Player dann kosten. Da die UHD  Blurays 2 bzw. 3 Schichten benutzen sind aktuelle Player nicht mit den  UHD Scheiben kompatibel.


Samsungs UBD-K8500 soll für rund 500 US-$ kommen und spielt normale BD und DVD ab - ebenso die Konkurrenz von Panasonic und Co. Somit sind sie abwärts kompatibel. Aufwärts kenne ich nicht eine Neuentwicklung (VHS->DVD->BD->UHD usw.)

Folgende Filme sind von Warner geplant, die hatten wohl in der News keinen Platz mehr... 

*Mad Max: Fury Road* 
*San Andreas* 
*The Lego Movie* 
*Pan* 
Alles Filme mit Veröffentlichungsdatum gibt es hier:

4K Filme - Alle Ultra HD Filme im Überblick


----------



## DerLachs (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass die UHD Blu-Ray sich durchsetzen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird die DVD uns alle überleben.


----------



## rv112 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Dann bleibt abzuwarten was für Preise für BD ROM Laufwerke aufgeschlagen werden. Hoffe dazu gibt es bald etwas, da ich meinen HTPC für die UHD BD flott machen möchte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass die UHD Blu-Ray sich durchsetzen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird die DVD uns alle überleben.


Wird schon werden das hatte bei der klassischen Blu Ray ja auch gedauert. Die Kosten müssen passen sowie das attraktive Angebot zu zivilem Preis


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Wahnsinn ganze 35 Filme bis Ende 2016 
So also wer den Unterschied nicht sieht... ihr müsst wohl falsch sitzen. Setzt euch bitte so hin, dass ihr da irgendeinen Unterschied seht. Kann doch nicht sein.
Ihr müsst um Gottes Willen hier immer das Neueste kaufen, es sicht doch viel besser aus. *euchinsgewissenrede*


----------



## Cett (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Das ist alles nur ein Teil der Weiterentwicklung die zu keiner Neuerung führt. Wir leben eben im Zeitalter des Kreativen Bankrotts, das sieht man an Video Spielen aber auch an den technische "Neuerungen". Es hat sich seit Ewigkeiten nichts wirklich verändert, Smartphones haben zwar unsere Kommunikation zum Negativen gezogen aber so wirklich bahnbrechend ist es auch nicht was man dort jetzt alles machen kann. Ansonnsten ist es alles nur Weiterentwicklung ohne großen Mehrwert. Was sich hingegen verbessert hat ist das Marketing, hier gelingt es immer besser den Kunden einzureden wie toll ein Produkt ist. Dadurch ist die Enwicklung subjektiv doch gut vorran gekommen.
Fazit: So ein 4K Zeug kaufen sich nur die, die nicht kapieren, dass man nicht jeden Trend mitmachen sollte, sonnst steckt man in der Konsummühle der Gesellschaft und wird im Leben nirgendwo hinkommen. Die Filme die dort drauf gebracht werden, werden die großen Produktionen sein wie SW 7, welche ebenfalls komplett ohne Kreativität produziert wurden und damit völlig unispiert sein werden.
Ich bleibe bei DVD/HD/Full HD, der Inhalt macht es, nicht die Auflösung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



> Fazit: So ein 4K Zeug kaufen sich nur die, die nicht kapieren, dass man  nicht jeden Trend mitmachen sollte, sonnst steckt man in der Konsummühle  der Gesellschaft und wird im Leben nirgendwo hinkommen.


Ziemlich vermessen die Aussage und man sollte seine Meinung auch so darlegen das die auf die eigene Person bezogen ist. Man muss nicht alles mitmachen wenn einem der Status Quo irgendeines Standards reicht aber Fans von etwas sehen es eben anders. Ich springe auch nicht gerade auf jeden neuen Zug und warte erst mal eine Zeit X um für mich den Punkt zu finden wo es sich lohnen kann. Blu Ray ist derzeitig noch ausreichend und bietet genügend Platz mehrere Versionen ( muss nicht mal zwingend eine 3 D Variante sein ) und genügend Platz für eine gescheite Audiospur. Auf einer DVD würde man ja nur mit Glück mal auf dts stoßen. Bei mir isst nicht nur das Auge mit sondern auch die Ohren.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Cett schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur ein Teil der Weiterentwicklung die zu keiner Neuerung führt. Wir leben eben im Zeitalter des Kreativen Bankrotts, das sieht man an Video Spielen aber auch an den technische "Neuerungen". Es hat sich seit Ewigkeiten nichts wirklich verändert, Smartphones haben zwar unsere Kommunikation zum Negativen gezogen aber so wirklich bahnbrechend ist es auch nicht was man dort jetzt alles machen kann. Ansonnsten ist es alles nur Weiterentwicklung ohne großen Mehrwert. Was sich hingegen verbessert hat ist das Marketing, hier gelingt es immer besser den Kunden einzureden wie toll ein Produkt ist. Dadurch ist die Enwicklung subjektiv doch gut vorran gekommen.
> Fazit: So ein 4K Zeug kaufen sich nur die, die nicht kapieren, dass man nicht jeden Trend mitmachen sollte, sonnst steckt man in der Konsummühle der Gesellschaft und wird im Leben nirgendwo hinkommen. Die Filme die dort drauf gebracht werden, werden die großen Produktionen sein wie SW 7, welche ebenfalls komplett ohne Kreativität produziert wurden und damit völlig unispiert sein werden.
> Ich bleibe bei DVD/HD/Full HD, der Inhalt macht es, nicht die Auflösung.


Das Hinterfragen ist nicht schlecht---aber der Satz, den du da nach dem Fazit eingefügt hast, ist bei weitem weniger durchdacht als der Rest, sogar äußerst kurzsichtig:
1. Guter Inhalt kann durch bessere Präsentation mehr glänzen. Klar, aus schlechtem Inhalt wird kein guter Inhalt, aber wer zwingt einen dazu einen Film mit schwachem Inhalt zu kaufen? Genau! 
2. Höhere Auflösung führt dazu, dass effizienter kodiert werden kann.
3. Gleichzeitig steigen die Bitrates, es gibt also noch mehr Gewinn, ein großes Problem der Video-Bildqualität wird gelindert!

Dennoch gibt es natürlich Momente für Kritik:
-Ultra HD Bluray ist wieder ein Format auf Basis eines optischen Datenträgers; noch schlimmer: Es benötigt sogar neue Laufwerke und neue Hardware! (auch am PC... ) 
-Anstatt dass direkt auf eine Möglichkeit der Verlustfreien Kompression gewechselt wird haben wir abermals ein Verlustbehaftetes Format, 
-Es wird viel Verarschung geben und versucht Filme "neu aufzulegen", die in Wahrheit nie für das Format gemacht wurden. Die Bluray-Versionen von Filmen wie Klassikern wie "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" sind gut, aber (abgesehen von den Kompressionsartefakten) mehr wird man aus dem Originalmaterial wohl kaum rausquetschen können
-auch neue Filme, die nicht für das Format produziert wurden, werden womöglich trotzdem darauf erscheinen...
-das ganze Zeugs nutzt weiterhin DRM! 

Was wirklich fehlt ist eine Plattform, auf der man Filme in Top-Qualität 100% DRM-frei kaufen kann. Es ist einfach ein Trauerspiel, wie hart die Filmebranche in der Steinzeit lebt---die Raubkopierer erhalten die guten Versionen, die, die sich ohne Scheibe im Laufwerk, ja ganz ohne ODD im Rechner abspielen lassen und die ehrlichen Kunden sind mal wieder am Arsch! Und nein, ich habe keinen Bock Raubkopierer zu werden und werde es deshalb auch nicht!  Aber es ist und bleibt ungerecht, rückständig und feige, dass sich noch kein großer Hersteller mal dazu durchgerungen hat einen Testlauf zu starten---und sei es mit altem Material! Haben Interplay und co.  ja auch im Spielebereich gemacht und heute haben wir einen florierende Plattform für DRM-free Gaming, (mit der man je nach Genrevorliebe nahezu völlig ausgestatt ist) wieso nicht auch bei Filmen mal?


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Her damit. Mehr Bildqualität geht immer. Werde sicher nicht zu Anfang umsteigen, vor allem weil ich auf einen vernünftigen Plasma-Nachfolger warte, aber je früher es brauchbares Quellmaterial gibt desto leichter setzt es sich durch.

Mit den Filmen ist es so eine Sache. Die meisten werde ich nicht wieder kaufen. Vielleicht solche wie den neuen Mad Max, die auch von ihrer Optik leben. Oder Meisterwerke wie 2001, der dank 70mm vielleicht nochmal besser aussieht als auf Blu-Ray. Der ist das beste Beispiel, dass ein Film nicht unbedingt für ein neues Format gemacht werden muss, um davon zu profitieren. Der sieht schließlich trotz seines Alters besser aus als vieles, was seitdem so (auf Blu-Ray) rauskam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Das ist die Kehrseite der Medaille, es gibt auch einiges an Filme die man besser gleich als DVD belassen hätte da das Material einfach nur billig überspielt wurde oder die Produktion einfach nur luschig war. Es gibt einfach wirklich genug Filme die als DVD per Upscaling noch gut genug aussehen und vom Ton nicht so viel bieten das der Aufpreis es wert wäre


----------



## alm0st (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Hm... ein drittes Format am Markt? Braucht es das wirklich? Wenn sich mal ansieht wie viel Marktanteil die DVD nach wie vor hält und wie lange die Blu-Ray schon am Markt vorhanden ist, dann frage ich mich bis wann man dort tatsächlich vorzeigbare Anteile erwartet? Klar ist die Technik für UHD nötig aber wer wird denn schon wirklich dafür um- oder aufrüsten? Und die privaten Sender lassen sich nach wie vor HD Inhalte doppelt finanzieren (identische Werbung + anteilige Gebühren an der HD+ Karte) aber das Heimkino soll schon 2016 UHD ready sein. Streamingdienste werden dafür auch noch einige Zeit für den Löwenanteil keine Alternative aufgrund der langsamen, durchschnittlichen Netzverbindung bleiben. Im Moment genau so für die Tonne wie der 3D Wahn der letzten Jahre.


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Die werden DVDs dann wahrscheinlich entgültig kappen. Ganz nach dem Motto "Friss oder stirb". Wird auch langsam Zeit. 
Ich kann auf meinem 42 Zoll Sony aus 2,5m Entfernung noch ganz gut DVDs schauen, aber manche haben da ja einen 55Zoll oder größer und schauen sich das aus teils geringerer Entfernung an. 
Wenn die Preise von neuen BluRays noch etwas fallen  würden und auch mehr Serien erhältlich wären, dann würde ich mir wahrscheinlich keine einzige DVD mehr kaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



alm0st schrieb:


> Hm... ein drittes Format am Markt? Braucht es das wirklich? Wenn sich mal ansieht wie viel Marktanteil die DVD nach wie vor hält und wie lange die Blu-Ray schon am Markt vorhanden ist, dann frage ich mich bis wann man dort tatsächlich vorzeigbare Anteile erwartet? Klar ist die Technik für UHD nötig aber wer wird denn schon wirklich dafür um- oder aufrüsten? Und die privaten Sender lassen sich nach wie vor HD Inhalte doppelt finanzieren (identische Werbung + anteilige Gebühren an der HD+ Karte) aber das Heimkino soll schon 2016 UHD ready sein. Streamingdienste werden dafür auch noch einige Zeit für den Löwenanteil keine Alternative aufgrund der langsamen, durchschnittlichen Netzverbindung bleiben. Im Moment genau so für die Tonne wie der 3D Wahn der letzten Jahre.



Du bringst es gut auf den Punkt  

Man zahlt jetzt schon mehr für eine Bluray als für eine DVD und nur auf grossen Fernsehgeräten merkt man einen Unterschied, der grösste Unterschied ist für mich aber die DVD zur Videokassette. Wenn ich mir Filme von damals anschaue die ich auf DVD habe und solche von Heute, dann merkt man da schon einen riesen Unterschied aber UHD zu HD, wer will der soll es sich kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Je nach Zuspieler ist der Unterschied vielleicht nicht so gigantisch bei F HD aber ich vermisse bei den DVDs eben den Audiobereich mit der besseren Qualität. Streaming ist für mich persönlich keine Option. Bei reinen Serien und alten Filmen greife ich aber noch zur DVD aber ansonsten sind Blu Rays nicht immer deutlich teurer


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Je nach Zuspieler ist der Unterschied vielleicht nicht so gigantisch bei F HD aber ich vermisse bei den DVDs eben den Audiobereich mit der besseren Qualität. Streaming ist für mich persönlich keine Option. Bei reinen Serien und alten Filmen greife ich aber noch zur DVD aber ansonsten sind Blu Rays nicht immer deutlich teurer



Ich habe den Neupreis von den beiden gemeint da kostet die DVD schon weniger wenn du aber einen 10 Jahre alten Film kaufts wirst du den Unterschied beim Preis kaum merken.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Naja, Neupreis bezahlt man aber auch nur wenn man pünktlich zum Release kauft. Wenn man wenige Monate warten kann bezahlt man selten über 10€ und bei diversen Aktionen selbst für absolute Toptitel nur noch 7-8€. Teilweise sogar nur 5€ (10 WB Filme für 50€ usw.).
Ich habe mir außer von Filmen, die es nur auf DVD gibt (zuletzt Stalker...), seit Jahren keine DVD mehr gekauft. Der Aufpreis von 2€ oder so ist es mir wert, schließlich gibts in jedem Fall eine bessere Bildqualität. Wie groß der Unterschied ist ist natürlich unterschiedlich.
Und selbst wenn ich eine Blu-Ray mal direkt zum Release haben will kaufe ich mir sie dann eben zum "Vollpreis". Kostet auch nicht viel mehr als Kino, kann ich auch mit Kumpels und vor allem unendlich oft gucken. Zumal der Ton besser ist als im Kino.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Ich gehe aber auch gerne mal im Amazonas angeln und dort kann man mitunter Schnapper machen aus 2. Hand. Es sind ja viele Jäger unterwegs aber nicht alle sind Sammler


----------



## DerLachs (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wird schon werden das hatte bei der klassischen Blu Ray ja auch gedauert. Die Kosten müssen passen sowie das attraktive Angebot zu zivilem Preis


Hatte gedauert? Es dauert noch an. Mit DVDs wird - wenn ich die Zahlen noch richtig im Kopf habe - mehr Umsatz gemacht als mit Blu-Rays, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Ja leider ist im Moment so eine Phase wo die Preise angezogen haben. Mittlerweile sind Filme je nach Medium so um die 2 - 3 Taler teurer geworden oder sogar noch mehr. Hatte letztens den aktuellen Teil von MI in der Hand und dort wollte der Laden verträumte 20 Taler haben.


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, Neupreis bezahlt man aber auch nur wenn man pünktlich zum Release kauft. Wenn man wenige Monate warten kann bezahlt man selten über 10€ und bei diversen Aktionen selbst für absolute Toptitel nur noch 7-8€. Teilweise sogar nur 5€ (10 WB Filme für 50€ usw.).
> Ich habe mir außer von Filmen, die es nur auf DVD gibt (zuletzt Stalker...), seit Jahren keine DVD mehr gekauft. Der Aufpreis von 2€ oder so ist es mir wert, schließlich gibts in jedem Fall eine bessere Bildqualität. Wie groß der Unterschied ist ist natürlich unterschiedlich.
> Und selbst wenn ich eine Blu-Ray mal direkt zum Release haben will kaufe ich mir sie dann eben zum "Vollpreis". Kostet auch nicht viel mehr als Kino, kann ich auch mit Kumpels und vor allem unendlich oft gucken. Zumal der Ton besser ist als im Kino.



Ne Kinokarte in vergleichbarer Bildquali, sprich 2D mit Logenplatz kostet 5-10 Euro, wobei 10 halt son Abzockerkino ala Cinexyz ist. Für 10 Euro kriegst du KEINEN Blu Ray Film zu Release sorry, nichtmal Sharknado 5 oder irgendwas von Uwe Boll. Getränke und Fresserei gehören nicht in diese Rechnung, die zahlst du bei nem Filmabend daheim auch extra. Davon abgesehen wird eine Blu Ray allerdings billiger da man sie nur einmal kauft und jeder sie sehen kann. Kinokarte braucht jeder für sich.

Ich mach diesen 4k Trend nicht mit. Filme die dabei gut aussehen interessieren mich nicht, da sie in der Regel dumm, inhaltslos und langweilig sind, dafür aber (wegen Überlängenaufschlag) gerne 3h gehen. Michael Bay und Megan Fox muss ich nicht so lange zu gucken wie die Plastikbarbie 4 Schalentiere, die Helden meiner Kindheit, vergewaltigt. Transwerberbetafels 5 mit Marky Mark und Shia dem Rind the Same. Horrorfilme sind seit den 90ern ebenfalls zum einschlafen, alles schonmal gesehen. Dazu die 3D Pflicht wo der halbe Film zu dunkel ist.
Filme die es wert sind sehen in 4k meistens ******* aus, da hochpoliert.

In 10 Jahren kostet nen 3D 4k Fernseher mit 4k Blu Rayplayer dann 300 Euro im Sale (bei ner normalen Größe für Leute die genug in der Hose haben also zwischen 26 und 50 Zoll). Dann kauf ich mir auch einen. Vielleicht ist Fernsehen bis dahin entweder endlich in HD (gratis für alle Sender, obwohl wann hab ich das letzte mal Privat geschaut?) oder gibts dank Netflix nimmer.

Der TV Industrie gehts schlecht, die will halt mit Gewalt nen neuen Hype kreeiren. 3D war nix weil keiner Bock hat zuhause diese Kopfschmerzbrillen zu ertragen und es frech teuer ist, Curved Blödsinn zieht nur die dümmsten Bauern an die denken das wäre irgendwie toll und 4k......siehe oben, das sieht bei 2 Filmen gut aus, der Rest hat Bildrauschen ohne Ende oder unterstützt es nicht. Erstmal sollen die Produktionsfirmen ihr Portfolio komplett in 4K zu nem ordentlichen Preis bis 15 Euro bringen, dann vielleicht irgend wann mal, aber ne 4k Blu Ray wird wohl so 30-40 kosten, dazu der Player für 1000 aufwärts und nen Fernseher für 2000........lol ne, da vertrau ich ja noch eher VR^^

Solange das Internet mit YT, Twitch nicht nachzieht seh ich eh schwarz für 4k. Und Frau Merkel hat zwar Netzausbau versprochen aber nicht wo (Berlin, Hamburg, Bawü und Bayern als erstes wie immer denk ich) und vorallem nicht wann und wie. Mit der Durchschnittsleitung eines Deutschen (6 bis 16 mbit) guckst du mit Glück 720p und nicht 4k. Davon abgesehen muss YT und Twitch erstmal diese Auflösung bereitstellen und die Contentcreator liefern.
Nur Fernsehen oder Medium guckt doch nur jemand über 60. Ich will keine Blu Rays im Schrank, da kauf ich mir lieber Bücher. Runterladen will das auch keiner. Solange man das nicht gestreamt kriegt ist es uninteressant


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2016)

*Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ne Kinokarte in vergleichbarer Bildquali, sprich 2D mit Logenplatz kostet 5-10 Euro, wobei 10 halt son Abzockerkino ala Cinexyz ist. Für 10 Euro kriegst du KEINEN Blu Ray Film zu Release sorry. Getränke und Fresserei gehören nicht in diese Rechnung, die zahlst du bei nem Filmabend daheim auch extra.



Und meine Frau lasse ich dann vor dem Kino stehen?
Das Parkhaus oder der Parkschein, bei uns in der Stadt bezahlt sich auch nicht von alleine.
Ein Becher Wasser kostet bei uns im Kino 2€ pro Stück. Eine 1l Flasche Gerolsteiner für daheim kostet mich 0,89€, denn die Kosten für die Verpflegung im Kino sind sehr wohl relevant, da schweineteuer im Vergleich zum Supermarkt.
Rechne ich das alles zusammen, dann komme ich, was den reinen Diskpreis angeht, selbst mit einer brandneuen BD günstiger weg, als wenn ich ins Kino gehe.
Vom Komfortfaktor mal ganz abgesehen.

PS:

Hier mal die Preise für zwei Tickets für einen aktuellen Film bei uns im Cineplex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VeriteGolem schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren kostet nen 3D 4k Fernseher mit 4k Blu Rayplayer dann 300 Euro im Sale (bei ner normalen Größe für Leute die genug in der Hose haben also zwischen 26 und 50 Zoll).



Wer definiert denn "normale" Größe? Du? Die durchschnittliche Größe verkaufter TVs steigt seit Jahren, und mit UHD wird sie sicherlich nochmal ansteigen.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich die Größe für viele Leute nicht danach richtet, was sie in der Hose haben, sondern nach dem Sehvergnügen. Mit 50" braucht mir jedenfalls keiner mehr zu kommen. Da macht es mir persönlich keinen Spaß einen Film zu genießen, denn das ist mir zu klein. Und 50" sind für UHD im Wohnzimmer sowieso relativ sinnlos, da der Vorteil gegenüber F-HD schwindet, je kleiner das Display ist. Bei UHD im Wohnzimmer  gilt im Grunde genommen: Je größer, desto besser.


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Prinzipiell finde ich jede qualitative Verbesserung begrüßenswert.

Wünschenswert empfände ich in der Filmindustrie aber auch eine inhaltliche qualitative Verbesserung, die aktuelle 08/15-Stangenware interessiert mich nicht. Klar gibt es abseits vom Mainstream viel zu entdecken. Aber was wird davon wohl in der Zukunft auf Ultra HD Blu-ray veröffentlicht ? Die Antwort wissen wir wohl alle. 

Außerdem hat man irgendwann den Punkt erreicht, an dem aus Klassikern à la Krieg der Sterne oder Pink Floyd - Live in Pompeji qualitativ nichts mehr rauszuholen ist. Die Frage ob ich den aktuellen 17 Teil eines Hollywood-Serienschinkens in optimaler Auflösung brauche – ab 2027 dann in im 12 K-Nachfolger mit integriertem "Oculus Rift TV-Helm" inklusive Kotztütenvorrichtung und Erstickungsschutz – kann ich mir jedenfalls ganz schnell beantworten...


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Wünschenswert empfände ich in der Filmindustrie aber auch eine inhaltliche qualitative Verbesserung, die aktuelle 08/15-Stangenware interessiert mich nicht.



Ja, das ist einProblem. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von Comicverfilmungen. Es ist toll, dass die Helden meiner Kindheit allesamt verfilmt werden. Und trotzdem gehen mir die Filme mittlerweile auf den Geist. Von diesen ewiglangen Effektspektakeln bin ich vollkommen übersättigt. Die Schlacht am Ende der Filme muss immer noch bombastischer werden, als im Film davor. Die Avengers kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr anschauen. Sehr schade. Da lobe ich mir doch die gute Jessica Jones.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Dass das Essen und Trinken im Kino teurer ist als im Supermarkt, ist logisch. In der Kneipe kostet das Bier auch mehr.
Nur wer geht ins Kino und schaut sich dort den Film an, wenn nebenan irgendwelche Vollpfiosten mit den Tüten rascheln oder der Typ hinter einem ständig am Husten ist?
Ich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Man kann den Kinoabend ja besser gestalten indem man die Campingausrüstung mit nimmt. Aber Achtung, die Böden dort sind sehr hart und man sollte für die Zeltheringe unbedingt die Hilti mitnehmen und den Grill lieber hinter sich aufbauen damit die Rauchschwaden das Seherlebnis nicht stören.


----------



## Pittermann (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Bescheidenheit, auch was das Filmvergnügen angeht, ist wohl eine verlorengegangene Tugend.


----------



## wagga (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Wie sieht es den aus wenn man die Filme auf dem PC sieht, mal 4K Monitor nicht berücksichtigt, sollte klar sein das man den braucht.
Reicht ein BH16NS40 und aktuelle Abspielsoftware die 4 K unterstützt aus, oder braucht man am PC ebenfalls neue Hardware.
Das Laufwerk unterstützt BDXL Medien.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

So wie ich es sehe ist ein anderer Player nötig. Generell sind kompatibel zu den Vorgängern aber nicht umgekehrt:


> Abspielgeräte für das Vorgängerformat Blu-ray Disc können die neuen Medien nicht wiedergeben.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Warner Bros. - Filme auf Ultra HD Blu-ray angekündigt*

Viel wichtiger wäre ob dieser neue 4K UHD BluRay Standard dann auch mal erlaubt Film in 60FPS anzuzeigen, 
Der derzeitige BluRay Standard erlaubt nämlich NICHT den Hobbit mit 45FPS anzuzeigen (bis jetzt der einzige von dem ich weis das er mit mehr als 30FPS gefilmt wurde).  
Ich kann am PC zwar ALLES per SVP ( https://www.svp-team.com ) auf 60FPS hoch interpolieren, aber da gibts immernoch vereinzelt mal Artefakte auf die ich gut verzichten könnte und die Bewegungsunschärfe bleibt bei dem Prozess natürlich auch unverändert (und beim TV im Wohnzimmer ist es dann doch wieder 25-30FPS).  

Auflösung finde ich reicht mit 1080p erstmal völlig, die 25-30 FPS aus PAL/NTSC Zeiten könnte man jetzt aber wirklich mal hinter sich lassen. 
Gegen 4K hab ich selber nichts einzuwenden, ist aber alleine auch nix aufregendes in meinen Augen.


----------

